# Flache Tastatur ohne Nummernblock gesucht



## fyaa (21. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Tastatur ohne Nummernblock. Diesen kann ich seperat anschließen und positionieren wo ich möchte. Der entscheidende Vorteil einer Tastatur ohne Nummernblock ist also, dass ich beim Tippen die Tasten vor mir und nicht links verschoben habe.
Des Weiteren bräuchte ich eine flache Tastatur mit gutem Anschlag, darf also ruhig etwas teurer sein. Ob mit oder ohne Kabel ist dabei vollkommen egal.
Ich brauche diese Tastatur vornehmlich zum Programmieren.

Eigentlich war ich immer ein Cherry-Fan, es ist aber wirklich nicht leicht, eine solche Tastatur zu finden, die den Ansprüchen genügt.
Deshalb hoffe ich, dass ihr vielleicht die ein oder andere Empfehlung habt, die ich einmal ausprobieren kann!


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

Die Apple Tastatur vielleicht?
Boot Camp: Apple Wireless Keyboard - Tastaturbelegung in Windows


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## gh0st76 (21. August 2011)

Da gibts eine Tastatur. Aber leider ist die nicht flach.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Da gibts eine Tastatur. Aber leider ist die nicht flach.


 Wenn das nicht flach ist... WTF???? 
http://images.apple.com/euro/keyboard/images/hero_1_20091020.jpg


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## s|n|s (21. August 2011)

cherry slimline g84-4100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht flach ist... WTF????
> http://images.apple.com/euro/keyboard/images/hero_1_20091020.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich mein nicht das überteuerte Stylingprodukt von Apple. Ich meinte die Filco Tenkeyless.


----------



## COM48 (23. August 2011)

Wie wärs mit einem Microsoft Arc Keyboard?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. August 2011)

Oder sowas:Perixx Computer GmbH: HTPC Trackball Tastatur


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

Man braucht nicht für jeden Zweck eine Deck - oder überhaupt eine mechanische Tastatur. Fürs Sofasurfing oder den Media-PC im Wohnzimmer lasse ich auch Gummi gelten. Die Tastaturen werden ja auch nicht so beansprucht. Vor allem hat man dann freie Designauswahl. Das ist schon wegen des WAFs wichtig.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. August 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das ist schon wegen des WAFs wichtig.


 Für diejenigen, welche es noch nicht wissen: "WAF" steht für "Woman Acceptance Factor". Also der Freundin/(Ehe-)Frau Akzeptanz Schwellenwert.
Beispiel:
1. Mann kommt mit 'nem iPhone und 'ner niedlichen Dockingstation nach Hause, nett anzusehen und macht schön Lala -> WAF: *100
*2. Mann kommt mit 'nem 35 Kilo Surroundreceiver und dem kompletten 9.2 Surroundbeschallungsboxenset nach Hause -> WAF: *0*


----------



## fyaa (24. August 2011)

Danke schon einmal für die Vorschläge.
Habe mir testweise mal eine Cherry CyMotion Pro bestellt.. findet man nicht mehr so leicht.. ein Test ist es Wert.

Also Flach ist im Prinzip nicht die Hauptanforderung. Hauptsache sie ist sehr leicht zu bedienen, da ich erhebliche Probleme mit meinen Sehnen habe. Daher nicht unerhebliche ergonomische Anforderungen.

Die Cherry Slimline sieht so gequetscht aus.. ich denke nicht, dass man dort so super tippen kann. Also von den Tasten schon, aber der Anordnung nicht.
Das mit der Filco.. also wenn die wirklich so super ist.. hört sich ja schon alles klasse an - das werde ich im Auge behalten.
Und zur Apple.. ne, nicht für Windows. Das passt nicht so gut.


----------



## COM48 (24. August 2011)

Rein funktionsmäßig ist sie aber mit jeder Windows Tastatur gleich. Halt ein anderes Layout. Ist wie, als würdest du auf einer englischen Tastatur tippen.


----------



## s|n|s (24. August 2011)

fyaa schrieb:


> da ich erhebliche Probleme mit meinen Sehnen habe. Daher nicht unerhebliche ergonomische Anforderungen.


 
?

Handgelenkauflagen kaufen, am besten 2, damit immer, auch beim zocken, unter jedem Handgelenk eine sitzt. Ziel ist es, das Handgelenk nicht zu knicken. Weder horizontal noch vertikal. Kein Druck auf Ellenbogen oder Handgelenke ausüben.
Es gibt eine Regel für die Haltung der Handgelenke beim Tippen. Finde ich gerade nicht. Google spuckt ne Menge Bilder aus bei der Suche nach "ergonomic typing".

Filco wird viel gekauft, weil "Gaming"-Tastaturen kein NKRO haben und wenig Auswahl auf die "Switches" lassen. Die meisten mech. haben blackMX. Dazu gibt es Filco im tenkeyless. Es muss nicht unbedingt Filco sein. Wer viel schreibt, möchte aber vielleicht blaue MX switches, sich aber keine Blackwidow kaufen von Razer. Wenn man dann noch deutsches Layout möchte, bleiben nur noch Filco und DAS Keyboard übrig. Poker, PLU ML-87, Noppoo haben nur ANSI, also US Layout, wenn man importiert. 

Dazu ist Zowie Celeritas genau so teuer wie eine Filco.

Leute mit RSI haben meiner Info nach oft cherry g80-5000, die in viele Richtungen verstellbar sind. Oder Maltron.

Darüber hinaus gibt es Möglichkeiten, das Layout umzustellen. Für weniger Bewegung und damit weniger Belastung. Dvorak und Neo zum Beispiel. _Das QWERTZ Layout wurde eingeführt, um die meist genutzten Tasten so weit wie möglich voneinander zu entfernen._ Das verhinderte ein Verklemmen der Hebel auf einer Schreibmaschine. Dvorak und Neo legen die meist benutzten Tasten direkt auf die 8 Finger. Je nach Sprache verschieden.

Hier mal ein paar links:
ergonomic bei keyboardco.com


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. August 2011)

ich finde die logotech dinovo edge sehr gut. nutze ich schon seit ca. 3 jahren und bin immer noch höchst zufrieden!



ultra lange akku-dauer von 60 tagen.
tolles design
flach und geringe maße
integriertes touchpad und maustasten, was ich äußerst praktisch finde, wenn ich z.b. mal auf der couch sitze oder eben nicht am schreibtisch
sehr gut verarbeitet
druckpunkte der tasten finde ich auch gut
multimedia tasten
keine verzögerungen bei der signalübertragung


----------

